# Do i have an eating disorder?



## JasmineFernandiz (Aug 4, 2014)

I am 34 years old, for a couple of years now I have been battling with my weight but nothing has worked, i've started looking at thinspo blogs online and since then my confidence has worsened.
For the past few months now, I have only eaten when I am hungry and then at that point I eat loads of food (none of it healthy) and then afterwards I have the urge to make myself sick to rid myself of it all. I dont want to, but i dont know what else to do... please help me....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like something is going on with your eating, but not sure if you are all the way to an eating disorder. I would talk to your Primary Care doc about this and see if there are services that would be appropriate.

Especially if things like only having health food available so when you do feel like eating you don't have the binge foods available or other do-it-yourself behavioral change sorts of things are not helping or you can't even make yourself buy only the food you know is healthy.

Do you also have IBS? That can sometimes create some additional issues as people can get food fears from IBS symptoms, we can help with the IBS, but we don't really have a lot of people do help with disordered eating on this forum.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

As someone who's in remission for an ED, I'd definitely say you're starting down that path. I'd find yourself a good therapist to speak to and stop looking at the thinspro, stat. Remember, photoshop is involved in a lot of those pictures, as are genetics, and you can't change your genetics. No food is good or bad unless it makes you feel physically bad (bloated, etc.). Reading Youreatopia helped me a lot. Also, the more you restrict, the more you will binge. Restriction is your enemy.


----------

